# HARC New Years Race 12/29! Final Round!!!



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright guys, small schedule change yet again....sorry for the couple of changes this season, but this was the track's choice.....not mine. But, I think you're gonna like it!

12/29 will be our final race of the season, and will be our big year end / new years race! This race will be held at none other than the infamous Gulf Coast Raceway (Mike's Hobby Shop)!!!!!! Mike's is in the process of building a HUGE supercross style track, so get ready for some BIG AIR and lots of fast racing!! 

If you haven't come out to one of the HARC races at Mike's, you don't know what you're missing......there are at least 60-80 entries each time!!!! (not to mention the 50 or so spectators too!!!) 

I've had a blast with HARC this season, and am already looking forward to next season!

So, spread the word about the race and the location change, and lets go out with a BANG IN '07!!!!!! 

I have a feeling this will be the biggest race this season, SO YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I want to be there soooo bad!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's a video of what Mike's new track looks like for the new years race!

http://www.teamocmracing.com/video/mikesclub.wmv

who's coming?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm getting word that people are coming in from out of state for this one guys! I'm also getting TONS of emails from people asking for the address and if they can just come and watch!

This is gonna be a big one guys......you don't wanna miss it!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Team Insaneracin will be there in FULL FORCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im there!!!!


----------



## David Early (May 3, 2005)

Brian,

Are you going to Mike's tomorrow or Friday?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

*Look Out!*

There's a new sheriff in town for you electric beotches! Ha ha ha. Won't be ready by this weekend, but soon enough. Hope some gas truck guys show up from LA. Ron or Mark, call Bruce and tell him to get up here.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

chris, bring your GT2, i plan on bringing mine!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

BTW, congrats on the new b44!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I second the congrats on the B44 Chris! I'd SOOOOO have one if I could afford it.....but I'd have to sell my XXX4 and my second XXX4 that is my parts car just to get the kit, and I'd have no money left over for parts.

I'm making a trade for an MRC academy SBV1 pro with a second complete car for parts.....do you think it's a better car than the XXX4 I have?


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll be there. Working on the GT2 right now. Hopefully I will have everything ready by friday night and get to the track early. LOL!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

you bringin that 1/8 buggy justin? If you're still having trouble with it I can try and help you get it going in the morning.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

CV, is tony coming? i need help with my motor, it doesnt seem to want to run rite.


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

ya man tony will be there talked to him last saturday at mikes and ima be there with my RC8!!! YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

josh, did you ever get your Radical motor fixed? what was wrong with it?

and, yes....tony will be there as well.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i cant wait!!! 

is it saturday yet??

it sucks, nobody has any tires that i need. randy's has one pair, and mike's is out


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks fellas. You should see the tool bags my kids gave me, they're sweet. Started loading them up last night. Nik, The Deuce will be there and I'm going to bring my T4 as well.

CV, I liked the XXX-4. On a smooth track I don't think there was ever a better 4wd, but I haven't driven a BJ4/B44 yet so I don't know about those. It suffers a little on bumpy tracks, but you can help that some with external limiters, changing the kickup, etc. Mark Morrow is really good with that car, talk to him about setup. Smiley probably is also. B/w the Academy and the XXX-4 I think I'd stick with the Losi, especially if you already have parts. I've heard people say the XXX-4 is fragile, but I never thought so.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

that MRC just looks so freakin cool though!

nik, what tires you need?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

panther switch 2.0's clay compound


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

CV, will you bring those slicks you had in your garage with you?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*switch tires*



nik77356 said:


> panther switch 2.0's clay compound


I have a good clean set with soft foams on white dish wheels I'll give you for $20.......I'll have them with me if you want them.

I'll try to remember to put those slicks in my bag


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok, i'll have to look at them and see


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Too bad I ain't going, I would give you a set of my old ones.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ron's old ones are the ones he ran in the main last time. Still in good shape, they only have 3 laps on them. Ha ha ha!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

anybody you could give them 2 ron??


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nik, you know I'd let you borrow mine, but those dang tires are gone in like 2 races.....they'd be used up and it's my only set of switches at the moment.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

thats cool courtney. ive got plenty of tires, but only one set of switches


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I ran holeshots out there last time and I actually liked them better than the switches


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

the only other tires i have are CF's or K2's


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> you bringin that 1/8 buggy justin? If you're still having trouble with it I can try and help you get it going in the morning.


No way I could have that thing ready by then, I need parts that aren't available locally. I will order them eventually, just haven't got around to it. I'll be lucky to get there on time with a GT ready.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what parts do you need?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

What a great race this weekend guys! That's the way I wanted to wrap up the season.......exactly 80 entries total, and LOTS of spectators! I saw most of our regular racers there, most of our newer guys were out too......saw a lot of people I didn't know as well. I also saw lots of our former racers that came to look on and they all had that look in their eye like that wished they were racing......maybe we'll bring some of them back!

Overall, we had a great first season. Only a few hiccups, and they've been solved......next season should go over smoother, bigger, and better! I encourage you all to come to our meeting on Jan 12th @2PM @ Carnegie Library and learn what HARC is all about and how I operate it. 

Thank you all for your support this past year, and I will continue to do my best to keep it up and growing!

Looking forward to next season already!


----------



## xtermenator (Dec 14, 2007)

*Thanks*

My son only entered 2 races, but we made to all but 1. We appreciate your effort to put these races together and look forward to running all the races next year. GREAT JOB


----------

